# Little boy is scared and needs a home



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1079496127893.422585.500242892&type=1&theater

Something in his eyes, so scared. Please someone in MO save him!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I sent my dad the link. He wants a new young adult dog, and fell in love with my golden. They live in KC. But he's having a hard time convincing my mom that a new dog is a good idea. I'm crossing my fingers that he calls!

ETA:
OHHhhh....he e-mailed me back wanting more info!
I pointed him to the phone number to call. It's only an hour from their home.
He really does need a dog.
I SOOOO hope he calls!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

My dad called the St. Joe shelter. This poor little guy is an outdoor dog and has never been inside a house. Not housetrained at all.

I am still trying to talk my dad into it, but they (my parents) are older and don't think they are up for the challenge of training an older dog from scratch. I will keep trying. Their last dog wasn't housetrained either when they got her, and she only ever had one accident inside. But I think this would be a hard sell for my dad to talk my mom into it.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Golden's are so smart, he will figure it out. She needs to see his little face and those eyes.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

That dog will not be in the shelter for long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. Dirk's Fund about this boy, Hunter, and another Golden Ret., named Bear, there!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just spent 20 minutes on Dirk's Fund website.
Sent my dad to the site to see Colin, a golden collie mix, and a couple of the others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missouri*

He's looking at this shelter in St. Joseph, Missouri?
I didn't see Colin.
Saw Bear, a reddish colored Golden Ret., who is 5 and Hunter, and just a girl yposted that is probably a Golden Mix.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> He's looking at this shelter in St. Joseph, Missouri?
> I didn't see Colin.
> Saw Bear, a reddish colored Golden Ret., who is 5 and Hunter, and just a girl yposted that is probably a Golden Mix.


Colin is on the Dirk's Fund website.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Just got an email from Bob and he said they have Hunter and Bear covered!
Yes!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dirk's Fund is great.


----------

